# Barn frame loom question



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

So, while I'm out of work, I'm seeking to keep my interpretational skills (not language interpretation, but cultural interpretation) up and my certifications up to date, I'm volunteering at a nearby state park.

They have a Civil war era barn frame loom that I have seen work in my lifetime, demo'ed at that time by a gentleman, that noone can remember who/how to get in touch with. The loom seems to be intact, all parts accounted for. 

I'm doing research and am gearing up to warp the loom and see if I can get it working.

Does anyone have any insight, information or suggestions?

If and when I get it working, I'll do living history demonstrations on it, for school groups and the like.

I appreciate any input at all from my sister fiber types!

dawn


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup. I work on a barn loom, circa 1800.
Done any weaving before?
The old barn looms each have their own personalities, due to most of them being made by amateur woodworkers. For instance, mine is not level, plumb, OR square. It weaves at an angle!
That being said, you should be able to work with it. 
Check out my website for a walk through on dressing a loom (blog format, start at the end). That should get you an idea of what you are in for.
I would be glad to help you out. You can even swing by KY and I'll let you help me dress this monster.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

So glad kyweaver weighed in on this one. My only experience with a barn loom is watching the ever-so-slow restoration of mine. It's about 2/3 done, over the course of 7 or 8 years. (sigh)

Best wishes!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

kyweaver, You have no idea how I am feeling right now. Have been doing research for a couple of months with some hands on experimentation. Your blog is exactly, perfectly what I need. If I need to contact you, I'll do so through your contacts on your blog or through here....

I am so excited I can hardly breathe! I'm almost light headed. lol

thank you, thank you, thank you,

dawn


----------

